# Branson 4020 pic



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's a Branson 4020 that I saw at the Missouri State Fair. It sits low, and seems to have a low center of gravity. Note the glass covers in front of the foot wells.

I have more pics of the MO State Fair here: Mow's MO State Fair Pics Click an image for a bigger pic, or click "Start Slideshow".

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mosfair/2.jpg>


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

These are nice looking tractors Mow. They seem to pay attention to detail and I do like the glass at the feet. 

I looked at these b 4 I bought my 4410, they don't have hydro. that was a deal breaker for me. But they do seem to be well built. The importer is about 1 hour from me.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I noticed that it looks like the fuel tank filler neck in manufactured in a VERY cool location. No leaking diesel all over the hood of the tractor, not to mention man handling a 5 gallon can up so high.


----------

